# Editing PDFs in Snow Leopard



## txixoye (Oct 5, 2009)

What is the software requirement for editing PDFs using Snow Leopard? I have Adobe PDF reader and can't annotate any of my PDFs.


----------



## seacali (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use the preview application to edit PDFs by clicking on Annotate at the top it will give you options you can edit the file with. There are also free programs out there such as Skim and Scribus that will allow you to edit PDFs. 

Adobe reader will not allow you to edit them, you would need Adobe Acrobat to do so. 

Hope this helps.


----------

